# Corn or sorghum in Duck Pond?



## GAdeerhunter78 (Jan 22, 2013)

We are replanting our duck pond for next year, looking to plant corn or sorghum or both, when is the best time to plant these? we are using a drill, 2 acre pond


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jap Millet


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 22, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Jap Millet



is this what has worked best for you over the years?


----------



## Dupree (Jan 22, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> is this what has worked best for you over the years?


----------



## Mark K (Jan 22, 2013)

Beware of the millet!! The deer ate most of it before the ducks ever had a chance!!!


----------



## GAdeerhunter78 (Jan 22, 2013)

our rice didnt come up this year with the little rain we got, there are no other lakes anywhere around with corn planted in them, I think if we could get a good crop this year it would be jam up spot


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 22, 2013)

Turkey Trax I'm a full fledged newb. I just know others that have reported good success with the Jap millet.  I'm actually planting jap millet in our pond this year so will post results next season!


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

every time I plant corn in mine......the coons dig it up and eat most of it.....


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 22, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Turkey Trax I'm a full fledged newb. I just know others that have reported good success with the Jap millet.  I'm actually planting jap millet in our pond this year so will post results next season!



Most folks plant japanese millet because they don't have access to a seed drill, it's cheap, and it grows fast...not because it's better at attracting ducks-It's not.


----------



## TailCrackin (Jan 22, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> Most folks plant japanese millet because they don't have access to a seed drill, it's cheap, and it grows fast...not because it's better at attracting ducks-It's not.



exactly...or they cant get it dry enough to get a tractor in there to plant/tend corn.


----------



## GAdeerhunter78 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have acess to a drill, I am draining the pond now to get it dry enogh by march, I drove my truck through it last year so it should be fine, We had a good crop of rice 2 years ago and saw tons of ducks, didnt have anything come up this year and saw hardly any ducks,


----------



## GAdeerhunter78 (Jan 24, 2013)

when would be the best time? March?


----------



## Dupree (Jan 24, 2013)

GAdeerhunter78 said:


> when would be the best time? March?



Sorghum we planted in April was getting the heads ripped off by deer in September. Figure what the estimated time to seed out is and plant accordingly.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 24, 2013)

rydert I will be glad to help you with the coon problem!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 24, 2013)

GAdeerhunter78 said:


> I have acess to a drill, I am draining the pond now to get it dry enogh by march, I drove my truck through it last year so it should be fine, We had a good crop of rice 2 years ago and saw tons of ducks, didnt have anything come up this year and saw hardly any ducks,



Why change corn takes alot of water too. Plus in Ga. You can not hunt over corn inless it is harvested normally like when farming.  You can not bushhog it and flood it. You need to call game and fish. Ask them before you plant and check the rules.
Good luck and besafe
Larry.


----------



## Plazadweller (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorghum...much more drought tolerant unless you have flood control irrigation


----------



## Plazadweller (Jan 24, 2013)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Why change corn takes alot of water too. Plus in Ga. You can not hunt over corn inless it is harvested normally like when farming.  You can not bushhog it and flood it. You need to call game and fish. Ask them before you plant and check the rules.
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry.



?...you cannot manipulate a crop period regardless of what it is.  You can hunt over corn and if one did I recommend dwarf corn.  It only grows 4 ft tall.


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jap millet


----------



## Brooks6 (Jan 25, 2013)

Millet or sorghum.... Just walking through it will cause seeds to break free from the plant. No manipulation really needed other than critters bumping around in it and you checking your crop.


----------



## C.J. (Mar 18, 2013)

we are prob planting sorghum


----------



## bander_TC50 (Mar 18, 2013)

Plazadweller said:


> ?...you cannot manipulate a crop period regardless of what it is.  You can hunt over corn and if one did I recommend dwarf corn.  It only grows 4 ft tall.



so..... how do they get away with it on the wma for dove shoots.


----------



## across the river (Mar 18, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> so..... how do they get away with it on the wma for dove shoots.



Read the regulations.  Dove and waterfowl have different rules.

http://www.fws.gov/le/pdf/dove-hunting-and-baiting.pdf


----------



## across the river (Mar 18, 2013)

Plazadweller said:


> ?...you cannot manipulate a crop period regardless of what it is.  You can hunt over corn and if one did I recommend dwarf corn.  It only grows 4 ft tall.



You can hunt over a field that has been harvested under normal agricultural practices.  If it is a corn, rice, or soybean field that was harvested by the farmer at the appropriate time then you can hunt over it.   If you planted it just for waterfowl and don't harvest it, you can't wait until November and just bush hog the seed onto the ground.  That is manipulating, harvesting it and then hunting it is completely legal.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 19, 2013)

Corn is king, plain and simple. Check into the low ear placement types. Plant further apart for bigger stalk and more drought resistance, this will help alot. 2 4 D has went through the roof in price, therefore corn is not cheap to grow especially if buy a round up ready type. As far as when to plant you will find alot of different answers.


----------

